# Can't read threads!



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

For the past 24 hours I can't read any threads. No problem accessing TAM or opening forums. Once I select a thread I get the spinning ball. It does not load. 

Waited once for 45 minutes. I, obviously, will not be able to read responses, PM maybe?


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

This has also been happening to me on mobile. I had to change to "desktop view" to read threads.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

that's a feature not a bug


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

toblerone said:


> that's a feature not a bug


It just started happening. You're saying inaccessibility on mobile is a feature? In what way?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Notself said:


> This has also been happening to me on mobile. I had to change to "desktop view" to read threads.


Thanks, does seem to work. But damn, is it slow!


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Notself said:


> It just started happening. You're saying inaccessibility on mobile is a feature? In what way?


(it's a joke)

ftr, I've always had trouble viewing on a mobile browser. Desktop mode would probably work.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been having the same issue on my phone. If I click on the three dots to the right and hit refresh they load.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Bluesclues said:


> I have been having the same issue on my phone. If I click on the three dots to the right and hit refresh they load.


I'm going to try this. The normal home page is so slow on my phone it is almost not usable.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Once you switch to Desktop mode on mobile, how do you switch back?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there. Just tried loading the site on my iPhone 6 and didn't really run into any major slowness issues. Is this still a problem today?
@Notself, if you scroll to the bottom of the page, there should be an option to "Use Enhanced Mobile View." This will switch you back to the mobile skin.

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks! There is also a popup that comes up that says "This site can be used in enhanced mobile view. Try it out?" 

I tried it out yesterday, but still couldn't reach any threads. I'll try again tonight if I have time.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

Try clearing your caches and cookies as well while you're at it 

Let us know how it goes

Ed


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I have been having this problem as well. In order to open a thread to read, I have to click refresh, and then it loads. Every single time! It's definitely a new thing that started a few days ago.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Yea, I have to hit refresh also. While it works, it's annoying. 

Funny this started just a few days ago.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Notself said:


> Thanks! There is also a popup that comes up that says "This site can be used in enhanced mobile view. Try it out?"
> 
> I tried it out yesterday, but still couldn't reach any threads. I'll try again tonight if I have time.


for mobile users we recommend using the mobile skin. there's less for the phone to load and should technically run faster. 

Lee


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Wanted to update, as of today I no longer have to hit the refresh button to read a thread. 

Glad they found the problem and fixed it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it's working for you. Let us know if it starts happening again.

Niall


----------

